# Bucks Fire George Karl



## tdizzle

Bucks Fire George Karl

_The Milwaukee Bucks have dismissed coach George Karl, ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher has learned. Karl was 205-173 in his five seasons. Details to come._


----------



## MillerTime

Source: Just saw it as "breaking news" on ESPNews. 

I hope they don't go after Rick Carlisle!


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Bucks Fire George Karl
> 
> _The Milwaukee Bucks have dismissed coach George Karl, ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher has learned. Karl was 205-173 in his five seasons. Details to come._


It doesn't surprise me at all. I hope that Milwaukee gets someone as good as Carlisle. They need someone like him after being under Karl for 5 years.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I think that they're going to get R.Carlie. ( or maybe R.Tomjanovich)


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I think that they're going to get R.Carlie. ( or maybe R.Tomjanovich)



I think Rudy T is still undergoing chemotherapy treatments.:|


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Well then they might just go after Carlie. I don't know anybody else that's available.


----------



## theBirdman

Great decision! This was necessary for a new start! I like when teams are rebuilding and a new coach is a must in situation like that!


----------



## edubcb

*Rick Carlisle*

i was wondering if Rick Carlisle is still with out a job. I think he would be great as the next coach for the Bucks. He would get those slackers to work hard and play some defense.


----------



## TheRifleman

*Re: Rick Carlisle*



> Originally posted by <b>edubcb</b>!
> i was wondering if Rick Carlisle is still with out a job. I think he would be great as the next coach for the Bucks. He would get those slackers to work hard and play some defense.



He would do that for sure! They would be smart to do that, but do they have a new GM who could make that decision?


----------



## Big John

They finally got smart. Next to go will be Isaiah.


----------



## Kyle

Karl is prolly glad they fired him. They are going to suck this year anyway.


----------



## Ballscientist

big checks and small production since 01/01/02
George karl and Jerry West


----------



## Damian Necronamous

This was LONG overdue.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Rick Carlisle*



> Originally posted by <b>edubcb</b>!
> i was wondering if Rick Carlisle is still with out a job. I think he would be great as the next coach for the Bucks. He would get those slackers to work hard and play some defense.



Last I heard about Carlisle was he is in talks about getting a job being a commentator. I'm really surprised no team has snatched him up yet.


----------



## edubcb

*karl*

thanks. As a die hard Bucks fan for my entire life I have grown disgusted in them ever since their 4th quater collapse against the 76ers. I knew then that Cassel had to go. He single handedly cost them that game, and I knew Karl had to leave before that. No coach should be calling out players the way he does. Its proof of his horrible coaching when you need to win one game to get in the playoffs and you lose it by 20 (to Carlisle's Pistons). I just hope they get him. He would bring some much needed optimism to an already bleak season.


----------



## #1BucksFan

This was way overdue. Karl's poor dishing out minutes (AMason: 20+mins, Haislip:10-mins), Bad play calling(Ever hear of a zone?), and conflict with the players prove that he didn't deserve $7 mil. a year (Phil Jackson gets 6mil, Bill Parcells gets 6mil, Joe Torre gets 5mil). For me, the play when Eddie Jones Traveled right in front of the ref and sunk a shot did Karl in. He didn't care after that. Karl had 3 top 50 players on his team (at the time) and couldn't win except one year is sad. He couldn't motivate, and when he got his way and got GP, nothing changed. Good riddence, and thanks for that one stinkin year.


----------



## Big John

*Re: Re: Rick Carlisle*



> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard about Carlisle was he is in talks about getting a job being a commentator. I'm really surprised no team has snatched him up yet.


He's waiting for the Indiana job to open up.


----------

